# Setting up my Acra 16x40 lathe - DRO, Tool post, VFD/Controls, & Tooling



## slodat (Dec 26, 2021)

I bought the lathe as part of a big package deal that included a Haas tool room mill and a lot of tooling for both machines.

The lathe is in nice condition and really dirty. It will clean up well.






I want to replace the KDK tool post with an Aloris CXA. I have an import CXA on my American Pacemaker 14x30 and I’d like to standardize on CXA. I have a lot of KDK tool holders, so I’m hoping to sell them and recoup some of the cost of the new Dorian.




I will also be adding a DRO to the lathe. Deep down I love the idea of a 3 axis DRO that has a scale on the compound. I’ve been looking at DRO Pros 3 axis setup. It’s a bit spendy and looks like a really nice setup. I plan to have this lathe a long time and I’d like to get it dialed in and just enjoy using a nice machine.

Lastly, I want to do a VFD control setup like @mksj does.

I welcome input, ideas, feedback, etc.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 26, 2021)

Just some feedback from me. Very very nice machines. I hope you enjoy them and post the enjoyments you made.

Michael


----------



## ddickey (Dec 26, 2021)

You might want to check out https://www.machine-dro.co.uk/
I think the dollar is pretty strong now against the pound.
Korean lathe?


----------



## slodat (Dec 27, 2021)

Thought I had decided to go with an Easson ES-12C. Received this email from DRO Pros this morning.




Now I’m not sure which DRO to go with.. They are out of stock on their EL-400 until March. They have the EL-700 but don’t have scales I’d need until March. Hmm..


----------



## mksj (Dec 27, 2021)

Easson is still being sold through DRO UK, another person I spoke to the other day purchased the ES12B setup for his lathe. The newer 2 axis  (EL-750/MX-200) appears to be in stock at QMT/PM, you would most likely need the 10x60 size and cut the scales to size. In my previous lathe I used the Igaging DRO Plus on the tailstock for the 3rd axis, you can mount the scale on the back and the reader on the top of the headstock. Other consideration would be to buy the magnetic scales from DRO UK and use Yuri's Tablet DRO interface. I probably would go with the MX-200L at this point if they are still in stock.


			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/magxact-magnetic-mx-200l-2-axis-lathe-lcd-dro-10x60-inch-scales/


----------



## slodat (Dec 27, 2021)

mksj said:


> Easson is still being sold through DRO UK, another person I spoke to the other day purchased the ES12B setup for his lathe. The newer 2 axis  (EL-750/MX-200) appears to be in stock at QMT/PM, you would most likely need the 10x60 size and cut the scales to size. In my previous lathe I used the Igaging DRO Plus on the tailstock for the 3rd axis, you can mount the scale on the back and the reader on the top of the headstock. Other consideration would be to buy the magnetic scales from DRO UK and use Yuri's Tablet DRO interface. I probably would go with the MX-200L at this point if they are still in stock.
> 
> 
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/magxact-magnetic-mx-200l-2-axis-lathe-lcd-dro-10x60-inch-scales/



Thank you for the info. I’ve read other DRO threads of yours. I really wanted the ES-12C. If they aren’t making it anymore it seems like I should avoid it. These prices are Newall territory. Wondering if I should go that route? I like that DRO Pros are US based, but they have stock issues.

Who makes the PM MX-200L you linked to?


----------



## mksj (Dec 27, 2021)

Electronica makes both of the DRO's, they are pretty much the same units between DROPros and QMT/PM looking at the displays and functions. Both are very reputable dealers of equipment, so probably comes down to who has them in stock. You could email DRO UK to inquire if Easson has ceased production on DRO's or just sourcing to the US. Newall DRO's, are still quite expensive and the scales lack 1 um accuracy that is needed for the cross slide. There are some other less expensive brands with magnetic scales, but some people have had problems with the scale resolution/accuracy.





						Machine Tool DRO | Milling Machine DRO | EDM & Lathe Machine DRO | Electra Linear Scale
					

EMS is top manufacturer and provider of Machine Tool DRO, EDM machine DRO, Electra linear scale, Milling machine DRO, Lathe machine DRO, Metrology DRO, Absolute magnetic encoders, and Height measuring machine.




					www.electronicaems.com


----------



## slodat (Dec 27, 2021)

Perfect. Thank you for the info. I’ll have to see what my cross slide travel is when I get home.

I got what I believe to be a good deal on the Dorian CXA 14 piece set from govets.com.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 27, 2021)

I may have a used Acu-rite in a few minutes if you're interested.


----------



## slodat (Dec 27, 2021)

Interesting. PM me info and price?


----------



## ddickey (Dec 27, 2021)

Sorry it just sold for $110. I missed it.








						Acu-Rite Controller
					

2x Turn D200 DOM




					bid.bid-2-buy.com


----------



## akjeff (Dec 27, 2021)

I just bought a Mitutoyo lathe DRO package from Mike at Can Do Machinery. Wouldn't hesitate doing it again. Mike was great to deal with, and no one else came close to his prices on Mitutoyo. Very happy with the DRO ( 2 axis, not 3 ) on my Summit 1440B. It has a magnetic scale on the  Z axis, and glass on the X.

Nice score on the machines, BTW!






						Can-Do Machinery Sales - Specializing in Digital Readouts - DRO's
					






					candomachinery.com


----------



## slodat (Dec 28, 2021)

Got back from my holiday trip tonight after fighting the airlines for over a day. Lathe has a 5HP motor. Now I can get the vfd ordered.


----------



## slodat (Dec 28, 2021)

ddickey said:


> You might want to check out https://www.machine-dro.co.uk/
> I think the dollar is pretty strong now against the pound.
> Korean lathe?


Yes, it's a Korean lathe. From what I'm seeing online folks say it's a high quality machine.



akjeff said:


> I just bought a Mitutoyo lathe DRO package from Mike at Can Do Machinery. Wouldn't hesitate doing it again. Mike was great to deal with, and no one else came close to his prices on Mitutoyo. Very happy with the DRO ( 2 axis, not 3 ) on my Summit 1440B. It has a magnetic scale on the  Z axis, and glass on the X.
> 
> Nice score on the machines, BTW!
> 
> ...


I had just ordered the MX-200L from PM when I saw your reply. Thanks for the info!


----------



## akjeff (Dec 28, 2021)

That MX-200L looks like a really nice system!


----------



## mksj (Dec 28, 2021)

Looks like a 1735 RPM 4 pole 14A@220V so there are very few 3.7 kW native single phase VFD's and the only one  i would recommend is the Yaskawa GA500, I have done several installs with them. It is a very wide unit. Alternate is a 3 phase VFD used in derated mode, typically the WJ200-075LF is used. They need to be run on a minimum 50A circuit and I would recommend fusing or dedicated breaker for the circuit. I assume you do not have 3 phase? If 3 phase is something you may have in the future then I would lean to a 3 phase unit run in single phase mode but also can be configured for 3 phase input. I have Yaskawa VFD's on both my mill and lathe and they have 3 phase inputs but can also be run off of single phase. Shop around, there prices can vary significantly If you need model numbers or sppecifics let me know. There are recent threads on lathe builds with both these VFDS. 

That is a nice DRO, I have the EL700 on my mill which is essentially the same unit with 4 axis. It is a touch screen, you will want to put a screen protector over the whole display, I used ones for a tablet and cut it down to size to fit.


----------



## mksj (Dec 28, 2021)

Suitable VFD's are listed below, one would need to map out the current controls to determine a replacement control system, and in addition you need to consider other sub-systems like if it has a pressure lube system, clutch drive, etc. Since you will be powering two systems, and the Haas would also need 3 phase, in the long run you might be better off with a Phase Perfect 10 or 20 Hp unit or an RPC with a power distribution panel. I like VFD's on lathes, but at the end of the day you will probably spend 2K in the conversion and then you still need to power the Haas.

Hitachi Drives WJ200-075LF (single phase input rating is 18.4A)- $804








						VFD, 10hp/15hp CT/VT, 200V, 3 Phase, Sensorless Ve
					

VFD, 10hp/15hp CT/VT, 200V, 3 Phase, Sensorless Vector, IP20, High Starting Torque




					www.wolfautomation.com
				




Hitachi Drives P1-00460-LFUF (single phase input rating is 15.5A) - $843
https://www.wolfautomation.com/vfd-10-hp-3-phase-200-240v-32-44-46-a-1/ 

YASKAWA GA500 INDUSTRIAL AC MICRODRIVE GA50UB018ABA native 1/PH 240V 5.0 HP 17.6 AMPS ND -$675








						YASKAWA GA500 INDUSTRIAL AC MICRODRIVE MODEL# GA50UB018ABA 1/PH 240V 5.0 HP 17.6 AMPS ND
					

STOCK IS SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE. THIS PRODUCT HAS EXTENDED LEAD TIMES, CONTACT US FOR ESTIMATED AVAILABILITY DATE.



					prbelectronics.com
				




Note: some of the vendors offer a discount if you sign up for email

Phase Perfect:





						Phase Perfect single to three phase power converter
					






					www.phasetechnologies.com
				




Related threads:








						New ACRA 1440C lathe with Mark Jacobs VFD
					

Earlier this summer I received my new ACRA 1440C lathe. At 2700 pounds there was no way I was wanting to deal with the unloading duties.  I ended up having it delivered to a local crane service company.  When it arrived they unloaded the machine from the delivery semi and loaded it on their flat...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				











						PM 1440TL with Hitachi WJ200-075LF VFD Delivery, Clean up and VFD Set up
					

My PM 1440TL arrived on Friday and I spent the weekend getting the machine in place, cleaning off all the rust preventative and finishing all the VFD wiring.  Took the whole weekend and I put together a video of the process from truck delivery, using a forklift and rollers to get it in place...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## slodat (Dec 28, 2021)

Mark - thank you for the information! I have used the SJ-P1 drives in two other machines with great success. I have the 20hp SJ-P1 in my Tree J425 CNC mill and it has worked well with single phase supply.

I only have single phase service in the shop. I do have a 20hp American Rotary RPC that feeds a 3 phase distribution panel. I doubt I'll get three phase in the shop. Mostly because the PUD will only do 208Y and I don't want to have to upsize every conductor in the shop. I may go to 400a single phase at some point, time will tell.

The Haas TM1 is rated for single phase supply. Only takes a 40a feeder. So, that's how I'll handle the Haas. Currently, the only machine that runs on the RPC is a 15hp American Pacemaker lathe. The RPC runs it quite well. I only start the motor in its lowest speed and I don't have issues. It is a clutch machine so there aren't a lot of start/stops like this Acra lathe will have.

On to the Acra.. I obviously could power it up from the RPC. The lathe also came with a static phase converter. That is how the previous owner powered it up. I'm wanting to do a VFD because I really like your control setup. I am a high voltage relay technician by trade. So, I understand controls and such. I have attached the schematic that's inside the control enclosure door.


----------



## mksj (Dec 28, 2021)

OK, got it. Not a very complicated setup and they are very nice lathes. If you went with a VFD setup, I would pretty much remove all the current electrical and switch gear and just do a complete replacement system. The systems I build, I use control relays with a separate power supply and 2-3 levels of redundancy, but pretty much designed around a proximity stop system. I have some simple single relay designs that can be powered by the VFD supply and are an easy install. You could use the current control panel, but on some machines I find it easier to just replace it and outsource that. Since I integrate the lights into the switch it saves other holes for say a speed pot and an E-Stop. I like to put the main power disconnect on the side of the control box if on the machine or on the VFD enclosure if you go that route. Given the size and depth of the VFD's I would suggest just replacing the control cabinet with a deeper one and mount it to the machine. Pretty much remove all the existing wiring and switch gear other than spindle switch. You should have enough volume in the cabinet to not need venting, unless you are doing aggressive turning for extended periods. You can give me a call or email if you want to get into some of the designs.
Mark


----------



## slodat (Dec 28, 2021)

Went ahead and ordered the WJ200-075LF. I had a $25 credit from the last drive I ordered from Drives Warehouse. This is the third I've bought from them. Prices are significantly better than Wolf Automation and they ship super fast. The P1 drive is out of stock for at least a couple months.

Also ordered a 24H x 16W x 12D enclosure from Factory Mation. These enclosures have some of the best pricing I've been able to find.


----------



## slodat (Dec 29, 2021)

Machinery skates made quick work of moving the lathe into place. It will be a bit while I wait for the control components to arrive. I’ll power the lathe up on the static phase converter that came with it tomorrow and see how it runs.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 29, 2021)

I emailed Jo Shepherd at M-Dro in the UK and she replied that Easson is still in business and units are available.  Anyone ordering may want to verify but their prices are good.  The magnetic scales aren't as nice as the Dro Pro ones but cost is about 60%.  Dave


----------



## mksj (Dec 29, 2021)

I also emailed them, evidently due to the chip shortage they have temporarily stopped producing some models. Machine DRO in the UK "Easson are still producing DRO's, there have been some changes to models due to chip shortages. Easson only produce optical encoders, we have our own brand M-DRO magnetic encoders that would be compatible with the Easson range". They produce a wide range of measuring systems and have been around for quite awhile, as Dave mentioned, the produce some very nice DRO's at a mid price point. I had the ES-12 on my previous lathe and their ES-12B on my current lathe, they have worked great. I have the Electronica EL-700 on the mill and it also has worked very well, but as mentioned I would use a touch screen protector over the display.  Electronica is also the major supplier of magnetic scales, glass scales are still the most common but are bulky, are not adjustable for length, are more susceptible to contamination and alignment issues. Prices have come down on the magnetic scales to make them competitive with glass scales. The cost is in the reader head, evidently the magnetic scale material is the same for different resolutions and only the head is different.


----------



## slodat (Dec 29, 2021)

Mark- do you have a link to the screen protector you used?


----------



## mksj (Dec 29, 2021)

I went with the matte anti-glare, and cut it to fit my screen. It is easily removed and replaced.
Celicious Matte Anti-Glare Screen Protector Dell Latitude 13 3390 2-Pack 








						Celicious Matte Anti-Glare Screen Protector Dell Latitude 13 3390 2-Pack NEW 5055951216784 | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Celicious Matte Anti-Glare Screen Protector Dell Latitude 13 3390 2-Pack NEW. Condition is New. Shipped with USPS Retail Ground.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## slodat (Dec 30, 2021)

I believe all of the needed parts for the lathe controls are ordered and on their way. Thankfully I had some of the stuff on hand. Prices on the MTW wire I use have skyrocketed!

The KDK tool post and holders sold quickly and nearly covered the cost of a new Dorian toolpost. It arrived today. The included nut wasn’t as thick as I would like. I will be making another that has more contact. It sounds like a fun, simple project.







I powered up the lathe with the static phase converter that came with. Machine runs great.







I’m thinking this will be my last lathe. I can’t see anything it won’t do. It’s funny though.. comparing it to my “smaller” 14x30 Pacemaker and.. there’s just no comparison. With that said, this is a nice machine with features the Pacemaker doesn’t have - reverse, D1 spindle, and metric threading. I’m going to try to raise the tool post on the Pacemaker so I can use tools on both lathes without changing tool height.

I’ve made my way through the tooling that came with the machines. There is a lot! This is the open stock stuff that is beyond what I want to store/keep.




It’s going to a dear friend. I also gave a box of tooling to the other friend that helped move the machines last week. Cheers!


----------



## slodat (Dec 30, 2021)

Couldn’t look at the grime any longer. Started with the lead screw, feed rod, and front of the bed. SO much better. Using WD-40 and a steel wire brush (toothbrush style). It’s going to clean up nicely.


----------



## mksj (Dec 31, 2021)

Big improvement, wondered if it had a hard life or just never cleaned, looks like the latter. You should have no shortage of air, that air compressor flows some serious CFM. I have their HR5-8, been very happy with it, consider their V4 compressor but did not need the additional CFM.


----------



## slodat (Dec 31, 2021)

The flaking from the factory scraping is there. He used cutting oil. The stuff is just awful… with one major saving grace. Everything I’ve cleaned up that was covered in dried up cutting oil has been well preserved. This lathe looks the same. It’s going to clean up and be a solid ten footer. The nooks and crannies will not be worth extensive effort.

That compressor is awesome. It’s a 15hp pump coupled to a 7.5hp motor spinning half speed. Portland Compressor does them ordered to this specification. For a reciprocating compressor it’s rather quiet and it’s plenty of air for my needs.


----------



## slodat (Dec 31, 2021)

It took most of the day, and the lathe is clean.. enough. It was nasty. I used purple degreaser and WD-40. It worked well and I didn't remove the paint in the process. Everything is now coated in way oil. I don't plan on using the coolant pump. Will most likely install a Fog Buster. I have one on the Tree CNC mill and I really like it. I did flush hot water through the coolant system until it came out clean ish. It has some Kool Mist in the sump in the off chance I decide to use it later. Should prevent it all rusting.

The lathe is in really good condition. On to the next project... which will probably be cleaning the grease and grime off the floor in front of the lathe.


----------



## slodat (Jan 2, 2022)

Quick fun project this afternoon.. the lathe chuck key handle was loose in the bore and always sliding out. The probe on the milling machine makes short work of locating the center of the bore. The Yuasa 5c indexer is really slick for rotating 90 degrees. Switch collets to drill a small dimple in the handle, still centered because of the indexer. The dimple gives the set screw a pocket to register in. Worked out well, it's on center and goes together quite nicely.










Cleaned up the tailstock and got it on the lathe. I'm really happy with the new lathe.



Cleaned up the steady rest. No more lathe cleaning for a while 

I’ll store the steady rest on the end of the bed. I don’t have other storage sorted and I won’t be turning long parts often.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 2, 2022)

That's where I keep my steady as well. That lathe was a very nice find.... what a tank! Cleaned up beautifully.


----------



## slodat (Jan 3, 2022)

This is the tank in my shop. 14x30 American Pacemaker. 15hp spindle motor. Swings about 1/2” bigger diameter than the 16x40 Acra. Weighs about 2000 pounds more. The Acra does everything the old Pacemaker doesn’t- metric threading, reverse, 5C collets, D1 spindle (vs L1) and so on. The Pacemaker has a clutch and the Acra would be even sweeter with a clutch. I feel lucky having them both.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 3, 2022)

Now that is a tank! I've not seen a Pacemaker in action, but talking with guys that own one, it sounds like they will remove incredible amounts of material in a pass. I recently got an older Summit 1440B and it's clutched. I really like that feature. Very happy with the lathe. Inch/metric, huge variety of thread pitches, and at 3200 pounds pretty rigid for its size.


----------



## slodat (Jan 3, 2022)

It will remove 1/2” on the diameter like it’s nothing. The chips sound like coins and it’s… intimidating. It’s almost 70 years old and there’s some backlash. The DRO takes care of the backlash for the most part. It’s a very capable machine. It spins up to 2000rpm as well.

Sounds like you’ve got a great lathe! 3200 pounds is noting to shake a stick at. I think the Acra is in that range.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 3, 2022)

That would be quite a rush taking a cut that big! 

With it's full cast iron base, I'll bet your Acra is north of 4000 pounds.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jan 3, 2022)

Your Pacemaker with the 2000 rpm is pretty rare.  American machines ran much faster than what was normal back in that day.  I think the ways were replaceable ?  I believe the through hole is larger than on the similar sized Monarch.   I'm with you in machine choices.  I have a Sharp VH25 which is a sensible choice like your Acra, but I'm drawn to my old Rambaudi UR60 or the old B and S machines that I will someday find.  If you have a detailed thread on the pacemaker, direct me to it.  Thanks, Dave


----------



## slodat (Jan 3, 2022)

Dave, this is the thread I started when setting up the Pacemaker:









						Could use some guidance setting up my ATW Pacemaker
					

As the subject says, I am setting up my new to me 1953 American Tool Works Pacemaker 14x30 lathe. I brought it home a few weeks ago. Finished installing the rotary phase converter and get it into it's current final resting place. I was able to level the lathe under one graduation on my Starrett...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




I don’t see the 27 speed gearbox very often and I look closely at every Pacemaker I see now that I own one. Yes, it is designed to have replaceable ways. They don’t have noticeable wear though. It’s just ugly from being repainted and paint chipped. I think it spent time outside before I got it, too.


----------



## slodat (Jan 4, 2022)

New control panel for the lathe mocked up in MDF to check fitment and see how it looks. This is going to be nice.


----------



## slodat (Jan 6, 2022)

Enclosure is deeper than it needs to be. I misread something on the drive depth dimension. Oh well. Plenty of room for.. cooling


----------



## mksj (Jan 7, 2022)

Ideally you would want the VFD with a bit more headroom above, but it will be fine running in a derated mode and the larger cabinet. There are different settings for the VFD fan, I usually just have it operate when the motor is running, but you also have the option of continuous or temperature controlled.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 7, 2022)

That’s a nice place to store and keep your carbide inserts warm - they will age like fine wine in the lower part of that enclosure.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 7, 2022)

slodat said:


> This is the tank in my shop. 14x30 American Pacemaker. 15hp spindle motor. Swings about 1/2” bigger diameter than the 16x40 Acra. Weighs about 2000 pounds more. The Acra does everything the old Pacemaker doesn’t- metric threading, reverse, 5C collets, D1 spindle (vs L1) and so on. The Pacemaker has a clutch and the Acra would be even sweeter with a clutch. I feel lucky having them both.
> 
> 
> View attachment 390695


Looks like the same unit Abom79 just got.


----------



## slodat (Jan 7, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> Looks like the same unit Abom79 just got.


It is! Adam’s Pacemaker is much bigger swing and bed.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 7, 2022)

Going to throw this out here... There are import DRO options that come at a good fraction of what the DRO Pros stuff runs. I bought a 3 axis set for a 12x36 that ran me just north of $200 including a high res cross slide scale. Pain to install - as are all DROs - but zero complaints about it.

Yours would be more, given the travel length, but still very inexpensive. I see they offer standard travel lengths up to 40" but can custom make longer ones.

They also have slim cross section scales which might be necessary for your compound slide. 

The DRO read head is very easy to read, but is not a lathe specific one so I dont think it will do the compound slide vector addition that some fancy lathe DROs do.









						82.92US $ 10% OFF|New 3 Axis Lcd Dro Set Digital Readout System Display And 3 Pcs 5u Linear Optical Ruler Dimension 50-1000 For Lathe Mill Machine - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## macardoso (Jan 7, 2022)

You could also buy individual magnetic scales and pair them with a DRO display of your choice.









						123.76US $ 9% OFF|High Precision Rs422 Ip67 Magnetic Scale 5um 50-500mm Reading Length Magnetic Linear Encoder Mainly Used For Woodworker - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				












						295.0US $ |Free shipping original Easson LCD Monitor ES 12B 3 axis  digital readout DRO displays for lathe mill grinder EDM machine|Level Measuring Instruments|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## slodat (Jan 7, 2022)

This arrived a couple days ago. Very well built. I’ll admit I was disappointed when I saw that it doesn’t have a third scale input. I had considered adding a scale to the tail stock. I’ll be quite happy with the X and Z.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a horizontal display 6" Mitutoyo scale on the way for my tailstock quill. I kinda think having the readout right there on the tailstock will be more user friendly than trying to look over at the main DRO displays third axis while you're cranking on the quill feed? Guess it depends on where your main display is mounted. Mine is above the headstock/spindle.


----------

